# Valium/diazepam



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Anyone take this as a one-off ocasionally to help with a specific anxiety-inducing event? In what way does it help you, what do you feel like after taking it, how do you cope with the event? I'm hoping to get a valium to take before my dentist appointment in a few weeks, and am wondering how much it will help me. Thanks...P.S Did it help control your anxiety-related D?


----------



## Mika (Apr 26, 2001)

I have been taking Valium (diazepam) for many, many years now, but only on an as-needed basis for my anxiety. It has worked. I take Bentyl daily but when I have something I have to do (like go to the ugh!dentist, or whatever), I take 1/2 5 mg diazepam. It just puts me down a level... I don't get tired, I'm just able to get on with business. If it is a big undertaking, like a long drive someplace and the 1/2 doesn't really take the jitters out of me, then I will take another 1/2. It really helps me calm down, which then will calm down my stomach (and D). Most times it works. When it doesn't, I get out the Lomotil. Good luck. At the dentist!


----------

